# جميع البومات " فاديا بزى " 14 البوم نسخ اصلية بجودة عالية تم اضافة البوم يسوع بالحب اكبر



## فادى ابن الفادى (6 مارس 2011)

*سلام ونعمة

جميع البومات المرنمة صاحبة الصوت لجميل فاديا بزى







=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=

1.حررنى يسوع






اضغط هنا للتحميل

**=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=

** 2.حبى إليك






اضغط هنا للتحميل 

**=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=

** 3.قلب ينبض حناناً






اضغط هنا للتحميل

**=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=

** 4.مع دقة المسمار






اضغط هنا للتحميل 

**=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=

** 5.يا جراح المسيح






اضغط هنا للتحميل

**=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=

** 6.اشتياق القلب






اضغط هنا للتحميل

**=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=

** 7.تصفو حياتى






اضغط هنا للتحميل

**=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=*

* 8.مسيحى علشان جيت






اضغط هنا للتحميل
**=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=

** 9.لذكرك






اضغط هنا للتحميل

**=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=*

* 10.ليك يارب راجعين






اضغط هنا للتحميل

**=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=*

* 11.للعالم جيت






اضغط هنا للتحميل

**=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=*

* 12.رباعيات






اضغط هنا للتحميل

**=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=

** 13.فى اديك حمايتى






اضغط هنا للتحميل

**=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=*

* 14.هل تذوقت سلاماً






اضغط هنا للتحميل

**=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=**

جميع الحقوق محفوظة لمنتديات الكنيسة العربية 
© 2011 

تحياتى ،، فادى ابن الفادى 


*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 مارس 2011)

*رد: جميع البومات " فاديا بزى " 14 البوم نسخ اصلية بجودة عالية*

*ميييييييرسى يا فادى لتعبك*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميلة *
*يثبت لفترة *
*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## فادى ابن الفادى (7 مارس 2011)

*رد: جميع البومات " فاديا بزى " 14 البوم نسخ اصلية بجودة عالية*

نورتينى اختى بنت العذراء
شكراً ليكى عالتثبيت
وانتظروا القادم ،،


----------



## الساحر الفرعونى (10 مارس 2011)

*رد: جميع البومات " فاديا بزى " 14 البوم نسخ اصلية بجودة عالية*

البومات جميل ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ..،،


----------



## @Sherif@ (11 مارس 2011)

*رد: جميع البومات " فاديا بزى " 14 البوم نسخ اصلية بجودة عالية*

*موضوع رائع *
*تسلم ايديك *
​


----------



## oesi no (11 مارس 2011)

*رد: جميع البومات " فاديا بزى " 14 البوم نسخ اصلية بجودة عالية*

*يسوع بالحب اكبر
اخر البومات المرنمة فاديا بزى 




للتحميل 
اضغط هنا 
*​


----------



## jajjoo (13 مارس 2011)

*رد: جميع البومات " فاديا بزى " 14 البوم نسخ اصلية بجودة عالية تم اضافة البوم يسوع بالحب اكبر*

هو طبعا حاجة جامدة موووووووووووووووت
بس يا ريت تساعدني وتقولي انزلهم ازاي علشان انا تهت مش عارفة اعمل اية بعد ما ادوس علي تحميل 
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## oesi no (13 مارس 2011)

*رد: جميع البومات " فاديا بزى " 14 البوم نسخ اصلية بجودة عالية تم اضافة البوم يسوع بالحب اكبر*

*بتنزل تحت وتدوس free download 
بتفتح صفحة جديدة فيها صورة فيها ارقام وحروف
اكتب الارقام والحروف 
ودوس على great download link 
هتطلعلك صفحة اعلانات اقفلها وارجع للصفحة اللى كنا شغالين منها 
هتلاقى مكتوب 
This direct link will be available for your IP next 8 hours

http://seedfly.com/files/0/kd3sihsf26a46f/14.ArabChurch.CoM.Hall.tzwkt.Slamn.rar * *

دوس على اللينك هيحمل علطول 
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 مارس 2011)

*رد: جميع البومات " فاديا بزى " 14 البوم نسخ اصلية بجودة عالية تم اضافة البوم يسوع بالحب اكبر*

*هعدل اللينكات عشان تكون تحميل مباشر بإذن ربنا
*​


----------



## elzoolm (29 مارس 2013)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *هعدل اللينكات عشان تكون تحميل مباشر بإذن ربنا
> *​



صعب جدااااااااا ومافيش اى حاجة تظهر الداون لود نهائى


----------



## elzoolm (29 مارس 2013)

oesi no قال:


> *بتنزل تحت وتدوس free download
> بتفتح صفحة جديدة فيها صورة فيها ارقام وحروف
> اكتب الارقام والحروف
> ودوس على great download link
> ...



صعب جدااااااااا ومافيش اى حاجة تظهر الداون لود نهائى
​


----------



## nashaatm (12 مايو 2013)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 مايو 2013)

شكرا جداا علي مجهودك الرائع

فاديا من احب المرنمين لقلبي
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك .


----------

